# pier etiquette?



## kajon (Mar 15, 2009)

So i am a total newbie here. This year will be my fourth year of going to the Obx, so far i have done some surf fishing. This time i would like to try pier fishing. I don't wanna be one of those "tourists" who doesn't know what he is doing and piss everybody off. So please let me know what ya think would be helpful. I will be near Outer Banks Pier. Thank you.


----------



## Rastabluegrass37 (Mar 21, 2007)

First off, if someone catches a fish DO NOT cast to the spot where they caught it or god forbid go beside them and cast over them. I have seen many fights break out from someone doing this. I would not advise this. This is what I hate about summer pier fishing, I don't mind if a kid or 90 year old does it, but someone in their 40s or 50s, that is a different story. I usually king fish so I don't have to worry about this. All I have to worry about is when I have a run on my king rod and these people come over beside me and ask what I have or just stand around. With kings you have to be able to move or run across the pier. Sorry about that rant but you have to be passionate about those things.


----------



## kajon (Mar 15, 2009)

Okay, that makes sense. I am gonna be there the week before Memorial day so i hope it will not be too busy. Thanks for the reply. I am looking forward to see what is caught, but will be happy to watch from a distance. I assume you get fair warning when someone needs you to move.


----------



## kingfisherman23 (Dec 14, 2003)

Just a few of my pet peaves, and common touron behavior:

Learn to cast straight. And if you can't throw out without crossing lines, drop straight down next to the pier. If you do happen to cross by accident, appologize and make efforts to untangle/uncross the lines.

Find a spot and stick to it. Don't move up and down the pier trying to shoulder in wherever a fish gets pulled up.

If someone has a large fish on and they are working to get in in/over the rail, it is OK to watch, but it isn't OK to crowd the angler.

If an angler is hooked up with a king or other large fish on a pin rig and starts walking the pier to fight it, do the responsible thing and bring in your line if they ask. Personally, if I ask you to bring in your line and you refuse and it leads to a tangle I will cut your line without hesitation. Not because I'm a jerk or anything, and if I did it I would either make or buy you a new rig, weight and hooks. But in the middle of a fight with a big fish, there is no room for error and a bottom rig is not high on my priority list.

And my number-one least favorite thing on the pier: DO NOT ask another fisherman "Hey, you gonna keep that?" If I have a keeper fish that I do not want, I will offer it to those around me. Don't beg off a catch. The only exception to this is when there are no baits available for the king rigs, I will occasionally cruise the pier looking for small pin fish that I can get for bait.

Most of these can be summed up by just showing basic respect for the others on the pier. I've fished piers on my own since I was 7 years old, and have learned a huge amount just by watching the oldtimers and asking questions in a respectful way. If you show up and display a genuine passion for the sport, you will be welcomed. The ones who are not accepted are those that show up several beers into the day and loudly proclaim themselves King of the Fishermen.

The fact that you are posting here asking for the rules of courtesy on the pier shows you have the right mindset to begin with. Just go out, have a good time and learn everything you can.

Wow...that was a lot longer than I meant it to be when I started. :redface:

Evan


----------



## MDubious (May 10, 2008)

When you cast MAKE SURE NO ONE IS BEHIND YOU AND YOU HAVE NO ONE WALKING UP BEHIND YOU. I have seen tourist's get hooked quite often this last summer and it sucks for both the fisherman and the person strolling the pier. Learn to do the old down and up pier cast over the railing.


----------



## Big Rob (Jun 2, 2008)

Make sure to bring a boom box and play rap music very loud !!

(that's a joke)


----------



## Bigfisherman (Apr 22, 2005)

Make sure to bring a boom box and play rap music very loud !!


Now that's funny  Mean but funny !!!


----------



## JeepMike (Feb 4, 2008)

kajon said:


> So i am a total newbie here. This year will be my fourth year of going to the Obx, so far i have done some surf fishing. This time i would like to try pier fishing. I don't wanna be one of those "tourists" who doesn't know what he is doing and piss everybody off. So please let me know what ya think would be helpful. I will be near Outer Banks Pier. Thank you.


Hey Kajon, safety should be your number one priority on the pier. There are lots of young fellas and other people simply not paying attention. As long as you do that, everything else falls into place. Some of the other guys mentioned trying to not cross other lines, but on piers, these things happen so don't let it put you off from pier fishing. It is proper to give the king fisherman the room they need to fight their big fish, as they would certainly give you the room you needed if you hooked into a big 'un. 

Aside from safety, the only other pet peeve of mine is the mutilation/inentional killing of fish you do not plan on keeping for food or bait. It turns my stomach to see people slamming dogfish on the rails then tossing them back in the water because they think they are "trash fish" or keeping undersized flounder. I usually remind them that what they are doing is illegal, and if they do it again and I see them, I will report them, try to get them banned, etc...

Biggest thing is to enjoy yourself!!!!! Pier fishing is an absolute ball!


----------



## cuzdave (Jan 8, 2004)

> Make sure to bring a boom box and play rap music very loud !! Big Rob


Be sure to have too much to drink and yell into your cell phone all night!!


----------



## RW_20 (Oct 16, 2007)

Better yet, Take all your 5 kids, and leave them unattended running up and down the pier. And please make sure you forget to give them there HDAD meds too.

No really, just use common sense. Be polite, give everyone there room, and make friends, that's the best thing about this sport. And if the old vets seem to be rude and unfriendly, just offer up your catch if you don't intend to keep em.
They will loosen up and help ya out.


----------



## kajon (Mar 15, 2009)

Thanks for all the responses. The pet peeves all seem rude. I guess it takes all kinds. Sounds like i can't go wrong using common courtesy and common sense, with an eye out for safety. One of the reasons we keep coming back to the OBX is because of how nice the people are. It would mortify me to offend anyone. I am looking forward to some quiet nights on the pier, cell phone at home in wisconsin. Old timers are welcome to my catch, i just want the experience. Thanks again. Now what to bring....


----------



## Fireline20 (Oct 2, 2007)

Do what I do...

Stick with the Surf, or buy a kayak and fish the salt creeks. I try to get as far away from everyone else as I can and leave the Pier to the tourists or the real Pros who are good at it.

Sorry but too many lines and too many people on piers for my tastes


----------



## RW_20 (Oct 16, 2007)

I'll have to agree with SpinMeister99, Seems the pier is where most people start out. The thinking is that the further out you are the better the fishing will be, not so, other than having the structure right under ya, the only thing the pier provides, is the ability to float fish.

Try the surf, nothing like having the sand between your toes,and the waves at your feet. And if it's on a populated beach, there's always the scenery
I love the peace and quit of the surf, the ability to move around and find the fish , instead of waiting on them to come to you.

As far as what to bring, if your soaking, 2 hook bottom rigs, and fish finder rigs
Also get some tree rigs and sabiki rigs and jig while your soaking your other rod.
Buy a handful of each because the spanish and blues will bite em of quit alot. I've even caught a nice Pomp on a sabiki rig.
Always use the freshest bait you can find or live if you can, if you can throw a cast net, add enough line to it and throw it from the pier to get fresh bait, and if you get more than you will use, offer it up as well, here again this works well with getting in good graces with the locals. Cut mullet is my go to bait and has always seem to out perform other fresh baits. 
If your tossing, can't go wrong with, sting silvers, glass minnows, hopkins lures, swim shads, etc.
Drag the pilings with mud minnows, fresh or live shrimp, small finger mullet fo flounder, sheepshead, black drum.
Use #1- #5 circle hooks, especially if you are dragging for flounder as they will swallow a standard hook so deep you'll swear ya got em in the tail. They are just easier on you and the fish. 

There's more, but I hope this helps and sure other's will chim in with there list as well.

Good luck, and if you are not getting specific answers just continue to ask.


----------



## Pookie'sDad (Jan 2, 2009)

Hmmm...while I do agree with almost everything Kingfisherman said, I would like to add my own 2 cents worth. Many years ago, like 1990, I was on a pier in SC. Can't recall the name. A king fisherman was fighting a nice king mack. It was walking him from side to side at the end of the pier. I was on the right hand corner. My king line was out and I was running to it to bring it in. The guy fighting his king, w/out even asking, cut my line and then kicked over my rod. Ok. I politely stood there, out of his way, and let him get his king almost to the point of being gaffed, and cut his line. Needless to say, he was past angry. Words started flying and I did let him throw the 1st punch. When the police arrived shortly later, I had him in a choke hold We both were arrested. He was charged with assault (a witness corroborated my story that he hit me first). So, a cut line ended up costing he and I our king rigs, me a bloddy nose, him a bloody nose and a sore throat from being choked, and him jail time. I did not press the assault charges...figured him being in jail for a while was sufficient. Be careful cutting lines


----------



## Fireline20 (Oct 2, 2007)

Pookie'sDad said:


> Hmmm...while I do agree with almost everything Kingfisherman said, I would like to add my own 2 cents worth. Many years ago, like 1990, I was on a pier in SC. Can't recall the name. A king fisherman was fighting a nice king mack. It was walking him from side to side at the end of the pier. I was on the right hand corner. My king line was out and I was running to it to bring it in. The guy fighting his king, w/out even asking, cut my line and then kicked over my rod. Ok. I politely stood there, out of his way, and let him get his king almost to the point of being gaffed, and cut his line. Needless to say, he was past angry. Words started flying and I did let him throw the 1st punch. When the police arrived shortly later, I had him in a choke hold We both were arrested. He was charged with assault (a witness corroborated my story that he hit me first). So, a cut line ended up costing he and I our king rigs, me a bloddy nose, him a bloody nose and a sore throat from being choked, and him jail time. I did not press the assault charges...figured him being in jail for a while was sufficient. Be careful cutting lines


Which is why I said in by post above:

>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>

Do what I do...

Stick with the Surf, or buy a kayak and fish the salt creeks. I try to get as far away from everyone else as I can and leave the Pier to the tourists or the real Pros who are good at it.

Sorry but too many lines and too many people with too many attitudes on piers for my tastes


----------



## sehguhll (Sep 12, 2008)

pookie'sdad said:


> hmmm...while i do agree with almost everything kingfisherman said, i would like to add my own 2 cents worth. Many years ago, like 1990, i was on a pier in sc. Can't recall the name. A king fisherman was fighting a nice king mack. It was walking him from side to side at the end of the pier. I was on the right hand corner. My king line was out and i was running to it to bring it in. The guy fighting his king, w/out even asking, cut my line and then kicked over my rod. Ok. I politely stood there, out of his way, and let him get his king almost to the point of being gaffed, and cut his line. Needless to say, he was past angry. Words started flying and i did let him throw the 1st punch. When the police arrived shortly later, i had him in a choke hold we both were arrested. He was charged with assault (a witness corroborated my story that he hit me first). So, a cut line ended up costing he and i our king rigs, me a bloddy nose, him a bloody nose and a sore throat from being choked, and him jail time. I did not press the assault charges...figured him being in jail for a while was sufficient. Be careful cutting lines



That was you!!!!! 
You still owe me a rig & some fish filets!!!!
Not to mention my bail$.$$


ps~my throat is still sore.


----------



## sehguhll (Sep 12, 2008)

pookie'sdad said:


> hmmm...while i do agree with almost everything kingfisherman said, i would like to add my own 2 cents worth. Many years ago, like 1990, i was on a pier in sc. Can't recall the name. A king fisherman was fighting a nice king mack. It was walking him from side to side at the end of the pier. I was on the right hand corner. My king line was out and i was running to it to bring it in. The guy fighting his king, w/out even asking, cut my line and then kicked over my rod. Ok. I politely stood there, out of his way, and let him get his king almost to the point of being gaffed, and cut his line. Needless to say, he was past angry. Words started flying and i did let him throw the 1st punch. When the police arrived shortly later, i had him in a choke hold we both were arrested. He was charged with assault (a witness corroborated my story that he hit me first). So, a cut line ended up costing he and i our king rigs, me a bloddy nose, him a bloody nose and a sore throat from being choked, and him jail time. I did not press the assault charges...figured him being in jail for a while was sufficient. Be careful cutting lines



that was you!!!!! 
You still owe me a rig & some fish filets!!!!
Not to mention my bail$.$$


----------



## Pookie'sDad (Jan 2, 2009)

I'm still waiting for my $$$ for my king rig you cut Sehgull!! Oh yeah...pain and discomfort for kicking over my rod!!! LOL!!


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

I can't speak for the piers south of me but for the areas and one pier that we have I say it's common sense. If I'm on the pier, and pick spot or someone comes up along side of me, I tell them that I'm using braid which they usually keep their distance. If they crowd me I will say something and if they ignore me, well then what ever happens is on them. I have had people grab my line while bowed up, stand infront as I am trying to land a fish etc, etc, etc. I just think if ya just use common sense you'll be ok.


----------



## Jackman1950 (Sep 28, 2008)

I'll be going down to the OBX in early May and hope to get out on a pier or two, depending on the closurers. I've never done it but I'm sure that RD is correct-just use common sense. If someone is hooked up near you be prepared to get your stuff out of the way. Kinda like fishing on a head boat, which I've done hundreds of times up in Jersey. I guess I'll find out soon (but not soon enough).


----------



## PEEWEE (Jan 6, 2008)

kajon said:


> Thanks for all the responses. The pet peeves all seem rude. I guess it takes all kinds. Sounds like i can't go wrong using common courtesy and common sense, with an eye out for safety. One of the reasons we keep coming back to the OBX is because of how nice the people are. It would mortify me to offend anyone. I am looking forward to some quiet nights on the pier, cell phone at home in wisconsin. Old timers are welcome to my catch, i just want the experience. Thanks again. Now what to bring....


You got it right, Just go and have fun and catch some fish..respect others space and they will respect yours, and don't be affraid to ask questions.. It's not like your walking on glass.. learn as you go and you will grow to love it.. And (gear) depends on what your fishing for..? look in the bible section of this fourum there is a bunch of different rigs you can research.. Good luck and tight lines..


----------

